# School standards in different provinces



## caper861 (26 Aug 2005)

Hello, I am going to be sending my son to pre-kindgarden this year here in Alberta.  I am from Nova Scotia and the school standards seem to differ from province to province.  In 2006 he will start kindgarden and we will be posted in Nov 06.  We think that our wheels are going to take us to Pettatwwa (sp) or Gagetown, so I was wondering what the age is to start kindgarden/primary in these provinces?  He will be 4 Sept 06 and turning 5 Dec 06.  Thanks for the look.


----------



## bonitabelle (26 Aug 2005)

In Ontario, I know the age for Jr. Kindergarten in 4 yrs old.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Thirstyson (26 Aug 2005)

He will be eligible for senior kindergarden in Sept 06 in Ontario. He might be a bit young as his birthday is in December so you could put him in junior kindergarden but since he's had pre-kinder he'd probably do well.

Not all schools offer junior kindergarden and I'm not sure what Pet has. Pretty sure that all schools offer senior kindergarden (followed by grade 1).


----------



## tourwife (26 Aug 2005)

Gagetown doesn't have a junior kindergarten, so it starts at 5.  Good Luck.


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (27 Aug 2005)

hey 

Just an idea there are some community centers in ontario that have a pre-kindergarde type of classes  and kids can start as early as three, however keep in mind you have to pay for these classes. I hope this may help! Good luck Jenn


----------



## navymich (28 Aug 2005)

Check in with your local MFRC too, and they should be able to help you out.  As well, they might even have some preschool classes to help prepare your son.

I found it difficult moving from ON to BC when my son was 4.  His daycare had gotten him already for Jr. Kindergarten and then we found out once we got to BC that they don't have JK.  He was very frustrated with that as he was already to go to school in a couple of months.  Luckily the daycares and sitters we had for that year worked well with him and kept him interested.

As for the age thing, alot of people I know have held back for another year with birthdays being that late in the year.  Maybe you can check with the school he will be going to and see if there are any other younger ones registered already?


----------



## eve (6 Sep 2005)

i just came from Trenton to Gagetown...  Iknow that in Omt. my daughter would have been starting school this year in JK but there isn't jk in NB so she will start SK here next year.  She is born Sept. 2001.  They use Dec.31 as the cut off date here.  sounds like he will be going to school where ever you end up going!!!

Eve


----------



## ClassyGal (15 Jul 2011)

We were moved from QC to BC last year. I thought things would be ok if I put my youngest in the MFRC Preschool but things went sour. My son is due to start K in September but everything I taught his has been undone. He can no longer recognize his alphabets, numbers, colors or shapes. I'm trying desperately to get him back up to grade level but it's not working out. He's been taught to play rather then learn so everytime I try to teach him something he turns it into a game. When I ask him to say his alphabets he sings the alphabet song without a problem but I ask him to point to the letters he doesn't know them.
I've contacted the MFRC many times trying to figure out what happened, nobody will take my calls. I leave voice mails, I don't get a response. To make matters worse, the teacher promised the parents a memory album at the end of the year and we got nothing! I had to buy the supplies for this album and I'm not allowed to know where these supplies went.
I'm frustrated and near tears. I'm at a loss, I don't know what to do now or how to get the help I need to resolve this issue.


----------



## MJP (15 Jul 2011)

ClassyGal said:
			
		

> We were moved from QC to BC last year. I thought things would be ok if I put my youngest in the MFRC Preschool but things went sour. My son is due to start K in September but everything I taught his has been undone. He can no longer recognize his alphabets, numbers, colors or shapes. I'm trying desperately to get him back up to grade level but it's not working out. He's been taught to play rather then learn so everytime I try to teach him something he turns it into a game. When I ask him to say his alphabets he sings the alphabet song without a problem but I ask him to point to the letters he doesn't know them.
> I've contacted the MFRC many times trying to figure out what happened, nobody will take my calls. I leave voice mails, I don't get a response. To make matters worse, the teacher promised the parents a memory album at the end of the year and we got nothing! I had to buy the supplies for this album and I'm not allowed to know where these supplies went.
> I'm frustrated and near tears. I'm at a loss, I don't know what to do now or how to get the help I need to resolve this issue.



Wow I am pretty interested in this case too.  Please keep us informed of how it goes.  I would never want my child to play and turn things into games when they could be learning by rote memorization.  I hope it works out for you!!!   

If you really have an issue then go see them in person as obviously they ain't answering or returning your calls.


----------

